# rear springs,,,,



## vwquantum (May 13, 2010)

hello fellow Quantum leapsters...just wanted to know what year mk2 rear stock can i use for my 1988 quantum,,i need stock rear springs cause my car looks very odd looks like a body in my trunk hahahahahahhah:what:


----------



## vwquantum (May 13, 2010)

maybe a 92 mk2,,maybe 91,me dont know


----------



## vwquantum (May 13, 2010)

Golf Mk2 (A2/Typ 19E, 1983–1992) duh....1983-1992 are mk2...:screwy:


----------



## vwquantum (May 13, 2010)

just put on the 1992 golf rear stock springs on me 88 quantum gl5..........the springs made it lower.not what i was looking fur..


----------

